# Collinite 476 AFTER Meguiars NXT generation Tech Wax 2.0



## insomniac123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all

just getting in to detailing after having bought my TT (and yes, I am in love with her!!).

I bought a meguiars kit which included, NXT Car Wash, all new NXT Tech Wax 2.0, Wash Mitt, Microfibre and applicator pad. The question I have boils down to longevity; is it worth buying collinite 476 to apply after the tech wax to make it last that much longer....?

Cheers lads
G


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

personally i would forget the nxt wax and just put the collie on - if you want 2 coats of wax just put 2 coats of collie on


----------



## insomniac123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Ikon66

I have already bought the nxt, so I may as well give it a try rather than go and buy the collinite... Is there a way to protect all the hard work I will put in to waxing the car then, some sort of sealant? Or would be wasting my time?

Thanks!
G


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

insomniac123 said:


> Thanks Ikon66
> 
> I have already bought the nxt, so I may as well give it a try rather than go and buy the collinite... Is there a way to protect all the hard work I will put in to waxing the car then, some sort of sealant? Or would be wasting my time?
> 
> ...


a good wax will protect the work you have done - but as you say it's the longevity of the protection - not sure about a sealer to go over the wax, usually the wax is the last stage on a detail - you could look at something like zaino z8 - have a look over on www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## kai_soze (Jan 22, 2009)

A seal sits under the wax.


----------



## insomniac123 (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Ikon66.

btw - love your car! TT looks magic in red! 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

insomniac123 said:


> Awesome, thanks Ikon66.
> 
> btw - love your car! TT looks magic in red! 8)


no problem and thanks


----------

